# After ugly dog thread, we need a gorgeous thread!



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Apart from your own, obviously, which breed/dog do you think is absolutely gawjus?

My top has to be the Keeshond, purely cos I grew up with one: 









This one's not mine as I had him before the era of digital cameras, must scan in some pics.


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

German sheperd


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Oh so many :lol: but my top 3 are

Alaskan malamutes








(My Maya :thumbup

Siberian Huskies








I think the red colour is absolutely stunning

German Shepherd, Long haired








:thumbup:


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

I can never remember the name of the breed I love - I'm sure someone will help. Begins with "A" , looks like a greyhound/whippet but with superb moves


Anyway, one of them:lol::lol:


----------



## Allana (Jul 7, 2010)

erm Afghan?? @ mum2heidi


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Mum2Heidi said:


> I can never remember the name of the breed I love - I'm sure someone will help. Begins with "A" , looks like a greyhound/whippet but with superb moves
> 
> Anyway, one of them:lol::lol:


Afghan?









Have to admit they are very stunning looking dogs


----------



## halkywalky (Oct 26, 2010)

german shorthaired pointer here is one of mine bred my myself meet "Chloe"


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2010)

Shetland sheepdogs.









German shepherd.









Pug.









Keeshond









Rough collie.









Bernese mountain dog.









I would add more but I cba....you get the idea though!!!


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Ohh there are too many!

Firstly will have to be the longhaired GSD :001_wub:

Setters, especially the red/ red and white they are so lovely!


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Apart from my own;
long haired GSD, tibetan mastiff, whippet, bassett hound, papillon, shih tzu(trimmed to look like an ewok!!LOL), crestie(bald or hairy), pointer.

I find lots of different looks gorgeous!


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

Lhasa Apso


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Kali (Mum).








Flynn (her son).








Sonny (Flynns brother)








Marty (Dad).








Sonny and Amber as babies.









I know they are all Mallies but i'm a bit biased you see!


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

Cocker Spaniel (I chose Ollie's breed mostly on looks)
especially the chocolate roan and lemon/orange roan

Powderpuff Chinese Crested

Afghan Hounds

Miniature Dachunds (especially the chocolates and merles)


----------



## Hols<3Millie (Sep 2, 2010)

sheltie (well any breed of collie) and pomeranian  
and i'm not listing all the cute puppies as there'd be thousands in the list lol


----------



## Spook (Aug 10, 2010)

Salukis!!!


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

it has to be the cav (ruby) and newfie (brown) :thumbup:


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Malmum said:


> Kali (Mum).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:001_wub: I have huge obsession for red mallies, sibes and klee kais, such stunning dogs :thumbup:


----------



## Allana (Jul 7, 2010)

OMG Sonny is BEEEEAUTIFUL!!! 

Is he one of yours malmum? 

Love amber too. Infact love them all! :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:

Totally my kind of dogs! I luv the northen type breeds. 

A red klee kai is on my list of wishes  Some day.......


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Allana said:


> A red klee kai is on my list of wishes  Some day.......











Everyone here knows i'd kill for one, you know there's one in the uk  i'm still making plans to come steal him


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

well, nothing beats the northern inuit in my little world  (and of course gsd's) hehe










BUT i think

The doberman is gorgeous but ONLY WITHOUT cropped ears and WITHOUT the tail docked










Then i think the weimaraners are beautiful too 

I would put the malamutes in my list too but im not keen on those curly tails


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Natik said:


>


Where'd you get her collar and do they do it in Pink? :lol: :thumbup: it's very stunning as is Maya


----------



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

mine would have to be the manchester terrier! would love one but would get people asking me if he is reggies puppy!


----------



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

SpringerHusky said:


> Where'd you get her collar and do they do it in Pink? :lol: :thumbup: it's very stunning as is Maya


i think that is a furplast collar and im pretty sure they do pink ones but only the little studs are pink


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

To be honest very few of the stereotypical beauties do much for me. 

The dogs that I find most striking and memorable on aesthetics alone aren't even breeds at all- it's the one off's that stand out to me! Nellybelly's Bella is one that I think is just delightful!


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Dobes and Salukis


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

SpringerHusky said:


> Where'd you get her collar and do they do it in Pink? :lol: :thumbup: it's very stunning as is Maya


Thanks 

Cant remember anymore would have to ask hubby as he got it send out from a pet shop lol Thats the only colour they had, or in black as far as i remember with blue thingys on it 

I thought this one goes nicely with her eyes :001_wub:


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

lil_muppet said:


> i think that is a furplast collar and im pretty sure they do pink ones but only the little studs are pink


yep, ferplast... i think lol


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

halkywalky said:


> german shorthaired pointer here is one of mine bred my myself meet "Chloe"


I prefer the English Pointer myself 









Chloe is lovely though :thumbup:


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

Apart from my own breed which I've already mentioned, I love Borzoi's. They are so elegant and regal looking...


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

Hmmmm, Other than Border collies i LOVE:

Alaskan Klee Kai









Followed by the long haired Jack Russell









Closely followed by the English FoxHound


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Love these also, Shiba Inu i hope to own one ....one day


----------



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

Natik said:


> yep, ferplast... i think lol


yeah it is furplast as i have checked on their website but i could not find pink ones! they do pink diamonte ones tho


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

SpringerHusky said:


> :001_wub: I have huge obsession for red mallies, sibes and klee kais, such stunning dogs :thumbup:


Me toooo they are just stunning


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

SpringerHusky said:


> Everyone here knows i'd kill for one, you know there's one in the uk  i'm still making plans to come steal him


I would love one oneday


----------



## Allana (Jul 7, 2010)

Pointermum said:


> Love these also, Shiba Inu i hope to own one ....one day


Oh i am rather fond of them too and of the Jindo.....


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

lil_muppet said:


> i think that is a furplast collar and im pretty sure they do pink ones but only the little studs are pink


Ahh i'll look that up :thumbup:



Allana said:


> Yip i'm going to visit him soon, :thumbup: He lives with the lady that has Badger's dad! Cant wait till we start producing red klee kais, lovely babies!! And Buddy (red klee kai) will be brill for the gene pool!!
> 
> Exciting times!


Oh you're so lucky, just know i'm going to be VERY jealous :lol:

I hope when I move out to the states i'll get myself a little red klee kai 



Natik said:


> Thanks
> 
> Cant remember anymore would have to ask hubby as he got it send out from a pet shop lol Thats the only colour they had, or in black as far as i remember with blue thingys on it
> 
> I thought this one goes nicely with her eyes :001_wub:


Ahhh nice ok thanks :thumbup: Maya only has Pink


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Allana said:


> Yip i'm going to visit him soon, :thumbup: He lives with the lady that has Badger's dad! Cant wait till we start producing red klee kais, lovely babies!! And Buddy (red klee kai) will be brill for the gene pool!!
> 
> Exciting times!


Hi hun i think we should stop talking about this on a open forum


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

archielee said:


> Not before me lol


:scared: That is true atleast you know where he lives, I don't


----------



## Allana (Jul 7, 2010)

SpringerHusky said:


> Oh you're so lucky, just know i'm going to be VERY jealous :lol:
> 
> I hope when I move out to the states i'll get myself a little red klee kai


Oh when are you moving? You may well have one before me because i will be in for a loooooonnnnngggggg wait!  :lol:


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Allana said:


> Oh when are you moving? You may well have one before me because i will be in for a loooooonnnnngggggg wait!  :lol:


I hope next year at the least 

I talk with the Texas red klee kai breeder here and there and she's a very nice person.


----------



## cookie_monster (Oct 23, 2010)

on a personal note, the scruffier the dog the better. I adore mutts!


----------



## Allana (Jul 7, 2010)

SpringerHusky said:


> I hope next year at the least
> 
> I talk with the Texas red klee kai breeder here and there and she's a very nice person.


I have seen her dogs they look beautiful, i will be very jealous!


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

SpringerHusky said:


> :scared: That is true atleast you know where he lives, I don't


Think the owner would have something to say about that

I would not do that


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Allana said:


> I have seen her dogs they look beautiful, i will be very jealous!


Oh they defintly are.



archielee said:


> Think the owner would have something to say about that
> 
> I would not do that


That's true  she's very lucky to have such a wonderful boy with so many people who want to come steal him


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

SpringerHusky said:


> Oh they defintly are.
> 
> That's true  she's very lucky to have such a wonderful boy with so many people who want to come steal him


Yep they are so lucky..... i think im so lucky to have my lot too


----------



## kayz (Jan 18, 2009)

I can't even begin to list all the breeds I find gorgeous. Golden retrievers are top of the list. Then the list is just huge


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

archielee said:


> Yep they are so lucky..... i think im so lucky to have my lot too


Of course, I still want a klee kai but i've been told I have to wait


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

SpringerHusky said:


> Of course, I still want a klee kai but i've been told I have to wait


Awww but the waiting is sooooo hard


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

Apart from my gorgeouse little Roo...I've always had an obsession with owning one of these beauties:










Not sure my lifestyle would let me have one, especially if they are as mental as borders! Would love a "mini" one though, in the form of a superbly bred Shelti from Shetlandlover... :thumbup:

I also like Rotties:










Vizslas:










and of course, my faves:










But to be honest, I love all dogs!!! But love my Roopy-Roo-Rah most!


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

archielee said:


> Awww but the waiting is sooooo hard


I know, I keep calling my fiancee mean 

He says as soon as i'm moved over we can either look for a klee kai or a sibe,I've decided klee kai because they are smaller and easier and i'll get my sibe when I have a strong job, our own place etc. Less people are gonna have a problem with a klee kai than a sibe if we rent


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2010)

Horse and Hound said:


> Would love a "mini" one though, in the form of a superbly bred Shelti from Shetlandlover... :thumbup:


You know I still have you on my list.:thumbup:
I have actually got my name down for the next litter of my mentors sable lot so I can have a vairied line....

Alaska had her hips done yesterday. So 1 down only another 4 health tests to go.


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

I have been trying to think and I just like loads and loads of breeds, I am learning all the time. I think Jack Russells are beautiful looking dogs, they have such expressive faces. I haven't long known about them but I really like the Leonberger. When you see one you just think 'Wow' and it isn't just because of their size. I have had a soft spot for the Bulldog of all kinds for a long time, I think they are cute more than beautiful. The Great Dane is another one that has always held by interest for being a stunner. I wouldn't really have a clue what breed to get if I was considering another dog, I would have to think long and very hard. I am going to come back to this thread in a bit when I think of more!!


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

SpringerHusky said:


> I know, I keep calling my fiancee mean
> 
> He says as soon as i'm moved over we can either look for a klee kai or a sibe,I've decided klee kai because they are smaller and easier and i'll get my sibe when I have a strong job, our own place etc. Less people are gonna have a problem with a klee kai than a sibe if we rent


Yes he is mean

I don't know about being easier they are still hard work let me tell you
but i love it lol

Just need to move somewhere bigger so i can have more lol


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

shetlandlover said:


> You know I still have you on my list.:thumbup:
> I have actually got my name down for the next litter of my mentors sable lot so I can have a vairied line....
> 
> Alaska had her hips done yesterday. So 1 down only another 4 health tests to go.


I'm trying to convince the OH he wants one!!!!


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

archielee said:


> Yes he is mean
> 
> I don't know about being easier they are still hard work let me tell you
> but i love it lol
> ...


I don't mind hard working otherwise I woulden't have a mal (who spends most of her day asleep or walking as slow as possible) but I know the trouble is at least half sized :lol:

Oh i'd love to have a big place and fill it with mals, sibes and lee kais  oh and springers just to keep the fiancee happy


----------



## kayz (Jan 18, 2009)

Must come back and add leonbergers. Not only cos my mum might kill me but they are stunning. Murphy has the most adorable eyes ive ever seen.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Azawakh - knew I would get there eventually and at the other extreme. 
A Pom


----------



## 12jane (Jan 3, 2010)

I love loads of breeds, but one I can think of now is the Chow Chow:thumbup:


----------



## Allana (Jul 7, 2010)

archielee said:


> Yes he is mean
> 
> I don't know about being easier they are still hard work let me tell you
> but i love it lol
> ...


A pack of Klee Kai's :thumbup:

You've already got one in the making!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

German Shepherd









Pomeranian









Dogue De Bordeaux









Mastiff


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Welsh Sheepdog for me!


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Allana said:


> A pack of Klee Kai's :thumbup:
> 
> You've already got one in the making!


Hehe yes but i still want more


----------



## tiddlypup (Oct 4, 2008)

central caucasian ovcharkas,beautiful
i like whippets and italian greyhounds,very pretty dogs
i like all dogs really,all have their own charm


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

sooo many!

Alaskan malamutes, my lovel Shorty









Siberian Huskies









Chihuahuas









Mexican Hailress









Central Asian Ovcharka









theyre very cute pups too!









i really need a bigger house!!


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Allana said:


> OMG Sonny is BEEEEAUTIFUL!!!
> 
> Is he one of yours malmum?
> 
> ...


Sonny was one of my pups and lives with another Mallie girlie. They are inseperable and I get to see them often on a Mallie forum. 
Amber, another of my pups lives with her red brother Kane and they too are inseperable. :thumbup:


----------



## SophieCyde (Oct 24, 2010)

I have a thing for newfie's and airedale terriers 

beautiful :001_wub:


----------



## slakey (May 9, 2009)

Anatolian Shepherd


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Russian Black Terrier:










Japanese Spitz:










Great Dane:










Azawakh:


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

I think the St Bernard is stunning as well. I first fell in love with this breed as a child, yes you guessed it waching the ever popular film! It was the first breed of dog I ever took a real interest in. I do like a lot of big breeds but not totally sure I could own one because of the short time they live.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Cairn Terrier









Large Munsterlander









Bouviers they just have such sweet faces









Phalenes (drop eared papillons)









Samoyeds









Tibetan Spaniels









Borzois









Leonbergers









And far too many more to have pictures of


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Rottweilers:001_wubh those eyes!!


----------



## crisscross (Oct 26, 2010)

hhhhmmmm long haired gsd (god i want one of these again)
chinese crested powder puff and lhaso apso

all dogs i have had and miss


----------



## kiara (Jun 2, 2009)

my fave :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:
one day...............




























staffordshire bull terrier




























long haired weim


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

im never on dog section and i dont have a dog at the minute unless you count my dads colliedor but i want to join in!

apart from collies (a border collie was the first dog i ever fell in love with!) and malamutes and hukies which have all been mentioned, i think canaan dogs and rhodesian ridgebacks... are atthe top of my gorgeous dogs list!


----------



## Bijou (Aug 26, 2009)

no contest - has to be the Groenendael !!

http://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u20/grondemon/dogsSpring2010046.jpg?t=1269190495

http://www.simplesite.com/u/i29984657._szo1b8p1b8_.jpg.jfif

http://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u20/grondemon/Feb2010029.jpg?t=1266157539

( how do I get my photos to come up full size on my posts so far I've only managed to send them as attachments or links - help ? )


----------



## mark_sheffield (Sep 22, 2010)

I think it would be wrong of me to put another dog than my own! She's gorgeous to me!

Springer Spaniel:


----------



## Allana (Jul 7, 2010)

Oh i also need to add that i love the tollers!


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

jenniferx said:


> To be honest very few of the stereotypical beauties do much for me.
> 
> The dogs that I find most striking and memorable on aesthetics alone aren't even breeds at all- it's the one off's that stand out to me! Nellybelly's Bella is one that I think is just delightful!


Oh thank you, that's put a huge smile on my face

I'm pretty much like you. I like dogs that looks strange and odd and you can't confuse them for any other. Preferrably scruffy!!!


----------



## Sandy&Henry (Oct 25, 2010)

Great Dane & Bull Mastiffs just love them!!!! Also Love Bijin Frise there look like a big sugar cloud judt cute

Of couse the most beautifull Dog for me is Henry!!!! (smashing pic :thumbup


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

I love my whippets and greyhounds and think not a lot could beat them for beauty and grace and always will love them but then along came Willow the italian greyhound and I just love them. So cheeky but at the same time so loving loves life and everyone who he meets. I would love to have one that is kc registered so I could show it but I sometimes wonder how Willow would take to sharing us.


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

not much beats a billy for me! 

in all seriousness there are literally dozens of breeds i love, all for different reasons!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Not only the best breed but the best dog I ever had the privilege to share my life with. LUDO(afghan)& BUFFIE


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

Sayomond, Alaskian Klee Kai, Eurasier, Border Collie, Collie, Sibes and Mallys. I also love Akitas but I can't see myself having one with my daughter.. maybe when she grows up and leaves home 

I think the only ones I would consider having would probably be a Klee Kai or an Eurasier but I would need a lot of money. Only pic I haven't seen put up on here is an Eurasier so here is their pic:


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Oh yes - I love Newfies and Leonbergers - would love to own them but too many dogs as it is.


----------



## skyblue (Sep 15, 2010)

sorry,but its the wolf


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Bijou said:


> ( how do I get my photos to come up full size on my posts so far I've only managed to send them as attachments or links - help ? )


When you have the pic you want on photobucket, copy and paste the bottom code from the list underneath-starts IMG.



mark_sheffield said:


> I think it would be wrong of me to put another dog than my own! She's gorgeous to me!
> 
> Springer Spaniel:


I would have put mine, but there's tons of pics in my albums. I agree, your girl is to die for!


----------



## Bijou (Aug 26, 2009)

OK thanks !! - let's try - Here's my youngster Angel



















Yayy it worked !!! I'll post some more later !!


----------



## Bijou (Aug 26, 2009)

...and here's Max my grey boy










and Louis who just KNOWS he's gorgeous !


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

Stunning photos of them. Angel is so gorgeous. I love seeing pictures of your BSDs.


----------



## Bijou (Aug 26, 2009)

OK this is the last lot for now - pups from my last litter





































now THATS gorgeous !!!!


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

i LOVE Billy BBM hes got the bestest little face ever



skyblue said:


> sorry,but its the wolf


i'd have to go with the wolf aswell....but think we might be cheating

so im going with my own breed the Siberian husky:thumbup:..heres my own Indi


----------



## Allana (Jul 7, 2010)

Aww noshka he is gorgeous!! :001_wub:

He looks just like Badger in his puppy picture! All be it a little bigger!


----------



## Sandy&Henry (Oct 25, 2010)

I think every dog i gorgeous in its own way... My favourite dog in a PUG & the Henry dog but cant say what kind of breed he is


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Allana said:


> Aww noshka he is gorgeous!! :001_wub:
> 
> He looks just like Badger in his puppy picture! All be it a little bigger!


aw thank you....yeah they have the same markings....and hes a she lol


----------



## Allana (Jul 7, 2010)

noushka05 said:


> aw thank you....yeah they have the same markings....and hes a she lol


Ooops 

I've always had boys and tend to call all dogs 'he' :lol: 

SHE is BEEEEUTIFUL! :thumbup:


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Allana said:


> Ooops
> 
> I've always had boys and tend to call all dogs 'he' :lol:
> 
> SHE is BEEEEUTIFUL! :thumbup:


haha tis an easy mistake and i dont suppose her name helps either

by the way Badger is Adorable


----------



## Allana (Jul 7, 2010)

noushka05 said:


> haha tis an easy mistake and i dont suppose her name helps either
> 
> by the way Badger is Adorable


Aw thanks, yip he's a wee gem.

Yeah i have a friend who is a boy and he is called Indi, its one of those boy/girl names :lol: x


----------



## JohnMorris (Oct 15, 2010)

Italian Spinones are my all time favourite. Wifey loves Jack Russel Terriers.


----------



## Bexy (Apr 11, 2010)

Doberman, just think they're stunning only ever walked past one, would love to meet one properly


----------



## Fayth (Oct 16, 2010)

Great Danes are the most beautiful dog ever IMO.. but i am biased 

I also love the Siberian Husky, Rottie and Mastiff :thumbup:


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

I ve always loved Border Collies as they were the dogs we had as kids









Norweigan Elkhound -

Sonny









and of course my baby

Jack


----------



## jomac (Sep 5, 2010)

Hi

Of course the usual suspects, teacup yorkies, westies, malties etc but my heart melts when I see a staffy look at mine :thumbup:


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

After my own dogs, the 'breed' is a Lurcher. If it has to be a real breed, then the Saluki


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

some of our 'cute' ones


----------



## Purplejellyfish (Jun 30, 2009)

Staffordshire Bull Terriers! Gorgeous looking dogs and fantastic characters too! I love them!


----------



## pamela Renfrew (Jun 9, 2010)

Sorry, but , you just cant beat an All Black, Long Coated German Shepherd Dog..... Best dog in the world..... Malamute, yup, but, cant be bothered with all the grooming he needs !!!!!!! And having had wee Anouk for 4 weeks..... I am seriously falling in love with the Alaskan Klee Kai !!!! Pamx


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

mark_sheffield said:


> I think it would be wrong of me to put another dog than my own! She's gorgeous to me!
> 
> Springer Spaniel:


Wow she looks so much like Our Jack!:001_wub:


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

XxZoexX said:


> Wow she looks so much like Our Jack!:001_wub:


Your Jack and my Bear look alike!









Creature is behind, lying on his brother. They're nearly 5 months old.










He's on the right.

I'm horribly jealous that you have a Norwegian Elkhound, v similar to the Keeshond.


----------



## Wyrd (Jul 27, 2010)

Dalmatians are gorgeous - regal and sporty looking on the outside, clowns on the inside. 

Bernese Mountain Dogs

Large Munsterlander


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Black long haired GSDs
Huskies
Northern Inuits
Eurasiers
Rottweilers
Whippets
JRTs
TBH there's very few breeds I don't think are beautiful but my heart belongs to mutts like this one


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

cinammontoast said:


> Your Jack and my Bear look alike!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sonnys my Mums dog or my furbrother lol

Jack and Bear do look alike- doppelgangers :thumbup:


----------

